# Any furries who DON'T like Obama?



## NewYork (Dec 1, 2012)

I know that many on the internet, whether it be on this site/forums, or on almost all social networking sites are overwhelmingly in support of Barack Obama. I mean, look at this. But for any conservative or just plain critical furs that don't believe Obama should have deserved a second term, or are opposed to his policies, why? Do you like him on some issues but not others?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2012)

16% of voters on the Link supported Romney, and 16% didn't care about obama. That's 32% overall, omitting non voters, so it's not like furries who aren't fussed on Obama don't exist.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 1, 2012)

Probably alot of people who do not like Obama still voted for him, just look what his competition was.


And yes, quite a few here do not like him.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't like his foreign policy, but overall I think he is an okay president.

I'm not sure Romney would have been a better choice.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 1, 2012)

As a European I'm obligated to prefer him, Romney ain't no popular over here and we don't even know who those other presidential candidates are =P Though I've noticed the reasons for not supporting Obama have been stupidly dramatic so far (basically BAWW SOCIALISM), but I guess that's just how US political discussion works


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 1, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> As a European I'm obligated to prefer him, Romney ain't no popular over here and we don't even know who those other presidential candidates are =P Though I've noticed the reasons for not supporting Obama have been stupidly dramatic so far (basically BAWW SOCIALISM), but I guess that's just how US political discussion works


US politics is basically one big ol' clown circus.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't agree with some of Obama's policies.  However, as Kosdu mentioned, his competition was Romney.  I've mentioned this before, but I'm curious/worried about how Obamacare will affect my practice in the future.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 1, 2012)

No. There are absolutely no furries that don't like Obama.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't say I'm a big fan of Obama's economic policy.

However, its still not even compared to the Horror story that the Romney/Ryan economic policy was.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 1, 2012)

The better question to ask would have been "Would even furries be stupid enough to elect some one like Romney." That would be a much better question. Obama won this not so much on his own merit, but on the grounds of how much of a sack of shit his competition was.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 1, 2012)

Well It is kind of like that South Park where you have a choice between a douche and and a Turd sandwich. Personally I think they both suck, 
But if I was to choose I would probably have chosen Rommney because Obama is more for the quick fix which is worse in the long run,
 Kind of like sticking gun on the cracks of a damm instead of putting cement on and waiting for it to dry.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 1, 2012)

Obama: 'Okay' policies on most issues, shaky-at-best economic policies.
Romney: Terrible policies on most issues *other* than economy, plus Randroid running mate.

It wasn't a hard choice, even though Obama is a lot of hype.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't like Obama anymore.  I just voted for him again cause Romney was a terrible alternative.


----------



## Teal (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't like Obama. I don't like Romney either.


----------



## Bliss (Dec 1, 2012)

NewYork said:


> I know that many on the internet, whether it be on this site/forums, or on almost all social networking sites are overwhelmingly in support of Barack Obama. I mean, look at this. But for any conservative or just plain critical furs that don't believe Obama should have deserved a second term, or are opposed to his policies, why? Do you like him on some issues but not others?


Every village has an idiot.


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2012)

moar like brobama. i like obama just because he makes so many people hair ripping, spittle frothing, blood vessel bursting mad. and one of them is my father.

*brofist*


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 1, 2012)

Who's Obama? Is  that some popular furfag person or something?


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 1, 2012)

There hasn't been a president that I actually liked since FDR, so ...yeah. I don't like our political system, or the people that run it. I've both been screwed by them and seen too many people get screwed by them too much to show any support. Don't get me wrong; I want to, but they can't go a week without doing something stupid that just makes me roll my eyes in disgust.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 1, 2012)

This was an interesting post. I suppose a lot of people on this site either thought Obama was just okay and hated Romney, or didn't care one way or the other who won... or of politics in general. And I definitely agree with many of you that the Obama "hype" was a little too extreme. Definitely not the "love all-around" vibe that I thought it would be. Thanks for your feedback, anyfur.


----------



## AeroCollie (Dec 1, 2012)

I disliked both candidates. The reason I voted for Romney is that I was extremely disappointed in how irresponsible Obama was at spending at dealing with the recession. I do however like some of his stances on things and seem to favor many liberal views on things over conservative views. I just think we should have tried something new this time, even though Romney did seem to be an idiot.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 1, 2012)

I liked Romney. He wasn't that bad, at least not as bad as Santorum. Sure there were quite a few things I disagreed with him, like their budget (which basically removes the Coast Guard's existence). I would have preferred Paul, or Johnson (Libertarian Party), or even Gingrich.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 1, 2012)

shootmister said:


> Well It is kind of like that South Park where you have a choice between a douche and and a Turd sandwich. Personally I think they both suck,
> But if I was to choose I would probably have chosen Rommney because Obama is more for the quick fix which is worse in the long run,
> Kind of like sticking *gun *on the cracks of a damm instead of putting cement on and waiting for it to dry.



Romney would have definitely placed a _gun_ on the cracks of the dam with his economic policies of "cuts for the poor, more money for the rich", pulled the trigger, then would have wondered why on earth the dam collapsed


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, I do wish Obama could follow through on his promises (closing Gitmo, for one) but I understand that we live in a highly-polarized climate and he'd need his party to have bicameral control to get anything done. American politics is like a couple in a three-legged race, until one party acquiesces we will be stuck going nowhere.


----------



## shteev (Dec 1, 2012)

I just think that Obama and his administration are going for a more socialistic America and I prefer a more capitalistic one. Don't hate the guy, though.


----------



## AeroCollie (Dec 1, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> I liked Romney. He wasn't that bad, at least not as bad as Santorum. Sure there were quite a few things I disagreed with him, like their budget (which basically removes the Coast Guard's existence). I would have preferred Paul, or Johnson (Libertarian Party), or even Gingrich.



I definitely would have preferred one of the independents over Obama and Romney.


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 1, 2012)

I wouldn't say that I like Obama, but he is definitely the lesser of the two evils, RON PAUL 2016!!!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 1, 2012)

3rd party candidates don't get elected because of people [like you guys] that vote for the lesser of two evils out of irrational fear that the world will end if the slightly less shitty one gets elected.

I guess I should just be thankful that a large percentage of furries aren't old enough to vote.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 1, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> I definitely would have preferred one of the independents over Obama and Romney.



When watching the polls that night this appeared and made me very happy.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 1, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> I wouldn't say that I like Obama, but he is definitely the lesser of the two evils, RON PAUL 2016!!!


You do realize Ron Paul basically gloated about helping to found the Tea Party, yes? Which is so far responsible for both tanking some of the US' international credit rating _and_ has risked a global economic collapse _twice_ for the express purpose of:
1) Utilizing the chaos of "Global Great Depression Mk. II: Depress Harder" to attempt pass as much shit as they can.
2) Reduce the odds of Obama's re-election

Let alone that they've routinely been caught on the record / in journals stating stuff that sounds like it's catering to Dixiecrats pre-Civil Rights movement, and his "Freemarket Provides" stance is about as helpful to the common joe as "Go back to late 19th century safety regulations at workplace"?


----------



## AeroCollie (Dec 2, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> When watching the polls that night this appeared and made me very happy.



That's awesome! :3


----------



## Willow (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm not a business person but I feel that the average person could tell that Romney's economic plan didn't add up. At all. 

Not to mention, Romney wanted to make college admission stricter and get rid of those programs that would give millions of people the opportunity at a college level education. Then again I guess if you have a less educated populace it's easier to control them or something. 

I'm not saying Obama was a saint but you know what, you can't please everyone and when you have people trying to fight you all the time that only makes it worse.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2012)

Willow said:


> I'm not a business person but I feel that the average person could tell that Romney's economic plan didn't add up. At all.


I think the fact alone that kept going "I'll tell you how I'll fix the economy AFTER I get elected" didn't exactly help his numbers.


----------



## Willow (Dec 2, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I think the fact alone that kept going "I'll tell you how I'll fix the economy AFTER I get elected" didn't exactly help his numbers.


The fact that he said that about everything else too didn't help his election campaign in general either.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 2, 2012)

Willow said:


> The fact that he said that about everything else too didn't help his election campaign in general either.


Obviously you're one of those 47% he shouldn't care about / people who Obama gave a personal gift to in a successful attempt to buy your vote. :V

A bit of a class act there, too. There's gracefully admitting defeat, then there's being on the record stating that you lost because your opponent bribed voters.


----------



## AeroCollie (Dec 2, 2012)

I truly dislike Romney. I thought a lot of his ideas were awful, which were stated above, but still would rather have had him over Obama. The only reason I dislike Obama so much, is the fact that it seems like he has the slightest clue of how economics work. And if he did, he's not showing it. This great recession that we're in should have ended a long time ago, but they have done everything in their power to prolong it. Besides his irresponsible spending and tax cuts, I actually don't mind Obama.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> This great recession that we're in should have ended a long time ago, but they have done everything in their power to prolong it.



Firstly, the recession ended years ago (Also, I don't like oxymorons :V). We are just in a period of stagnation at the moment, sort of like Japan.


----------



## AeroCollie (Dec 2, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Firstly, the recession ended years ago (Also, I don't like oxymorons :V). We are just in a period of stagnation at the moment, sort of like Japan.



A lot of people would argue that it never actually ended but you are kinda right. There have been signs of recovery, but not enough to really say we're out of the recession. Like, one month of lower unemployment isn't enough to say we're out of a recession. It's more of just a sign. The reason I say we're not out of the recession, is because we fail to show continuous economic growth. We're getting there though, I hope.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't think Obama was a perfect candidate but I do agree with him on many things. For example, I really like how he is pushing for the equality of LGBT people and his healthcare plans.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

Seriously Obama can piss off.  Surely he was the less of 2 evils but he's turned back on so many of his policies it makes me sick.  I'd go into more detail but I'm on my itouch and don't have the dontgiveashit syndrome going on right now.  Anyone that knows what I'm talking about can agree or disagree at this point.  

Thank the giant spaghetti monster in the sky Mr. R didn't win the election.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Seriously Obama can piss off.  Surely he was the less of 2 evils but he's turned back on so many of his policies it makes me sick.  I'd go into more detail but I'm on my itouch and don't have the dontgiveashit syndrome going on right now.  Anyone that knows what I'm talking about can agree or disagree at this point.
> 
> Thank the giant spaghetti monster in the sky Mr. R didn't win the election.


I think pretty much everyone has the same mentality.  I don't like Obama, but Romney was a far worse candidate.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I think pretty much everyone has the same mentality.  I don't like Obama, but Romney was a far worse candidate.



The fact that a person like Romney actually had the chance to become president to begin with really scares me. The fact that he got so far in the popular votes is a pure nightmare for me.
I like how the amazing atheist put it. In his speech after he was elected he should have apologized. He should apologized for a first term that was so terrible it made people vote for a scumbag like Mitt Romney.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

Live long, live strong, in Germany.  Holy shit your lucky not to live in the united states of fucking a 

I hate it here...


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Live long, live strong, in Germany.  Holy shit your lucky not to live in the united states of fucking a
> 
> I hate it here...



That's a rather ignorant remark. Many other countries are worse off then America. Some will even kill you for being gay. You honest to god don't know how good you got it compared to so many countries, so quit with the QQ and be grateful.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> 3rd party candidates don't get elected because of people [like you guys] that vote for the lesser of two evils out of irrational fear that the world will end if the slightly less shitty one gets elected.
> 
> I guess I should just be thankful that a large percentage of furries aren't old enough to vote.



In addition the electoral system provides disproportional advantage to established parties. 

If people didn't vote for the 'lesser of two evils' the spoiler effect would ensure that people who voted with compromise would win, and so we return to the 'vote for the lesser of two evils to avoid the evil getting in' tactic. 

That is the reality of a first-past-the-post system which doesn't have proportional representation.




AeroCollie said:


> A lot of people would argue that it never  actually ended but you are kinda right. There have been signs of  recovery, but not enough to really say we're out of the recession. Like,  one month of lower unemployment isn't enough to say we're out of a  recession. It's more of just a sign. The reason I say we're not out of  the recession, is because we fail to show continuous economic growth.  We're getting there though, I hope.



Correct me if I am wrong, recessions' beginnings and ends are marked by either two quaters of economic decline or economic growth, however small, respectively.




Toshabi said:


> That's a rather ignorant remark. Many other  countries are worse off then America.* Some will even kill you for being  gay. *You honest to god don't know how good you got it compared to so  many countries, so quit with the QQ and be grateful.


Germany not being one of one them, being the third/fourth biggest economy in the world with a population of only ~80m, etc


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 2, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Obviously you're one of those 47% he shouldn't care about / people who Obama gave a personal gift to in a successful attempt to buy your vote. :V
> 
> A bit of a class act there, too. There's gracefully admitting defeat, then there's being on the record stating that you lost because your opponent bribed voters.



Ironically, I am one of those 47%who don't pay income taxes, and I voted for him.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 2, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> That's a rather ignorant remark. Many other countries are worse off then America. Some will even kill you for being gay. You honest to god don't know how good you got it compared to so many countries, so quit with the QQ and be grateful.



I really hate this stupid mentality. Yeah there's worse off countries but there's also better off countries.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 2, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> That's a rather ignorant remark. Many other countries are worse off then America. Some will even kill you for being gay. You honest to god don't know how good you got it compared to so many countries, so quit with the QQ and be grateful.


Clearly no one in the US has any right to be discontent with its political/social state, because it's not a terrible place to live.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 2, 2012)

I voted for Jill Stein because I'm a godless socialist, but I was still happy that Obama won instead of Romney.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Live long, live strong, in Germany.  Holy shit your lucky not to live in the united states of fucking a
> 
> I hate it here...



Oh don't worry, we have our fair share of bullshit here, too.
The ones in power here are the "christian democratic party" right now. Guess which is one of the only parties that is against gay marriage right now! :V
Also, there has been a huge fuzz about chopping of the foreskin of babies... I mean circumcision this year. In the end they still allowed it. Why? Because they figured pissing off a bunch of whiny religious voodoo assholes who want to mutilate their kids is worse than letting them chop off the foreskin whether the kids want it or not.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 2, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> The only reason I dislike Obama so much, is the fact that it seems like he has the slightest clue of how economics work. And if he did, he's not showing it.


 You do realize this was, for all intents and purposes, a crash that was going to hit us at least as hard as the infamous Great Depression, yes?  That's a fairly good sign that him and his staff _do_ have an idea about what's going on. Especially since he has had to deal with at least two years of House & Senate deciding "Purposefully tank the global economy" is a _perfectly acceptable collateral_ for trying to get him only a single term.    


AeroCollie said:


> Besides his irresponsible spending and tax cuts, I actually don't mind Obama.


 _His irresponsible spending people want cut is for places like the *Food and Drug Administration*_, and there's _no_ reason why companies and organizations in the higher income brackets should be _paid_ during tax season instead of the other way around (And I don't mean "They give [x] taxes, get [x]+2 back in returns", I mean "They give 0 in taxes, get [x] in returns"). 


AeroCollie said:


> Like, one month of lower unemployment isn't enough to say we're out of a recession.


 Erm, unemployment's been dropping for some time. The reason a lot of people think it _hasn't_ is that Fox and Company harped that it wasn't (despite facts to the contrary) for the last few years, and have only recently shifted from "These facts don't exist" to "These facts are lieberal lies". The economy has been in a slow buy steady state of recovery for over a year now. 


Inciatus said:


> Ironically, I am one of those 47%who don't pay income taxes, and I voted for him.


But... but... he said you're a stoopid Obama lapdog who would never vote for him. His facts are wr- wro- impossible! :V


Fallowfox said:


> Germany not being one of one them, being the third/fourth biggest economy in the world with a population of only ~80m, etc


To be fair, Germany is one of the largest economies specifically because of its dickishness with the Euro (see: Using it to wring other nations dry and increase its own wealth). It's actually a rather good example of what would happen in a "Freemarket Provides" society (see: Drags into back of a van, mugs and leeches everything it can of worth, then kicks it out on the curb saying "Good luck with your problems mate!").


----------



## Bliss (Dec 2, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> A lot of people would argue that it never actually ended but you are kinda right. There have been signs of recovery, but not enough to really say we're out of the recession. Like, one month of lower unemployment isn't enough to say we're out of a recession. It's more of just a sign.


A lot of people who would argue there is still a recession (in the US) probably do not even know what a recession is.



> The reason I say we're not out of the recession, is because we fail to show continuous economic growth.


Lolwut?


----------



## Icen (Dec 2, 2012)

I couldn't vote for a man who thinks that women's bodies can protect them from getting impregnated if they have been raped and that the (male) rapist should be privy to the child in any way, shape or form.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh don't worry, we have our fair share of bullshit here, too.
> The ones in power here are the "christian democratic party" right now. Guess which is one of the only parties that is against gay marriage right now! :V
> Also, there has been a huge fuzz about chopping of the foreskin of babies... I mean circumcision this year. In the end they still allowed it. Why? Because they figured pissing off a bunch of whiny religious voodoo assholes who want to mutilate their kids is worse than letting them chop off the foreskin whether the kids want it or not.



It saddens me that Germany revoked their rather important steps in protecting children's physical integrity. I don't see why some religious people cannot accept their children deserve the decision to continue the religious traditions, rather than having them forced down their throats, or inbetween their legs.



Icen said:


> I couldn't vote for a man who thinks that women's  bodies can protect them from getting impregnated if they have been raped  and that the (male) rapist should be privy to the child in any way,  shape or form.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Erm...women have a system that shuts than whole thing down...also the clitoris is located on the left foot and one breast makes strawberry milk whilst the other does chocolate.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 2, 2012)

Icen said:


> I couldn't vote for a man who thinks that women's bodies can protect them from getting impregnated if they have been raped and that the (male) rapist should be privy to the child in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I agree, there are times when some Republicans say some really stupid remarks, but that is true for pretty much every political party.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 2, 2012)

Icen said:


> I couldn't vote for a man who thinks that women's bodies can protect them from getting impregnated if they have been raped and that the (male) rapist should be privy to the child in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Oh god I had forgotten about ~*legitimate rape*~, holy hell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> I agree, there are times when some Republicans say some really stupid remarks, but that is true for pretty much every political party.



I remember one politician, this time a democrat, who though stationing troops on one side of Guam would 'flip the island over' because the troops were too heavy.

How on earth do these people get into political jobs?


----------



## Icen (Dec 2, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> I agree, there are times when some Republicans say some really stupid remarks, but that is true for pretty much every political party.


True, but I still can't vote for anyone who will try to shut down abortions and any hospital or group offering them. =/ And that just so happened to be Romney this time around.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 2, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> I agree, there are times when some Republicans say some really stupid remarks, but that is true for pretty much every political party.


Hello, 171 USian politicians agreed with Paul Ryan's definition of legitimate rape. Please do not generalize the insanity that is US politics to the rest of the world, thanks.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 2, 2012)

Choosing the lesser of two evils still requires voting for evil.

I'm on that weird part of the political spectrum that would dare to put a Paul/Nader 2012 sticker on my car.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 2, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I remember one politician, this time a democrat, who though stationing troops on one side of Guam would 'flip the island over' because the troops were too heavy.
> 
> How on earth do these people get into political jobs?



Americans voted for them, probably because the alternative was worse or because they were unopposed.



			
				Kazooie said:
			
		

> Hello, 171 USian politicians agreed with Paul Ryan's definition of legitimate rape. Please do not generalize the insanity that is US politics to the rest of the world, thanks.



I don't quite understand your point. It rather has to be generalized. Also 171 politicians of what. Politicians exist at other levels besides just the federal level. There are far more at thestate and local level thanthe federal level, so if it includes those, 171 isn'tvery high.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2012)

For those wondering why many people 'vote for the lesser evil' here is a brief explanation of why:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7tWHJfhiyo


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 2, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> I don't quite understand your point. It rather has to be generalized. Also 171 politicians of what. Politicians exist at other levels besides just the federal level. There are far more at thestate and local level thanthe federal level, so if it includes those, 171 isn'tvery high.


Ah, my apologies, I wasn't quite clear, it was 173 Congressmen who attempted to re-define rape. Back then they used the term _forcible rape_ rather than _legitimate rape_.


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2012)

Any way you slice it, republicans still suck more than democrats ever will. Just look at that dude who was trolling for sex in the airport bathroom, he'd been sucking for years(and was a proponent in many anti-homosexual bills). What a faggot!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2012)

Azure said:


> Any way you slice it, republicans still suck more than democrats ever will. Just look at that dude who was trolling for sex in the airport bathroom, he'd been sucking for years(and was a proponent in many anti-homosexual bills). What a faggot!



It's strange that the current political situation in america is an inverse, in some ways, of what it was in the past. 

In days gone by, very long ago, it was the democrat candidate who didn't believe in evolution and wanted to force religiously motivated laws on the land. Quite the opposite today.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> That's a rather ignorant remark. Many other countries are worse off then America. Some will even kill you for being gay. You honest to god don't know how good you got it compared to so many countries, so quit with the QQ and be grateful.


Eat a fucking dick and die already. This country sucks so hard in so many different ways it makes me go insane just thinking about it.  Sure there are other countries worse off, great job at stating the obvious.  This is where I live and I fucking hate it here.  When I lived in England for 3 months that was the greatest 3 months of my adult life.  Quit bring such an asshole dude.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Eat a fucking dick and die already. This country sucks so hard in so many different ways it makes me go insane just thinking about it.  Sure there are other countries worse off, great job at stating the obvious.  This is where I live and I fucking hate it here.  When I lived in England for 3 months that was the greatest 3 months of my adult life.  Quit bring such an asshole dude.



So funny! Just the outburst I received from that made my day. 


Orange county is awesome. How a person like you can make it out to be some sort of hell hole surprises me to no end. Either you're living in a ditch or you're just following a trendy 'America sucks because all my foreign friends say so'. I agree that other countries are more awesome to live in, but to say that America is the worst possible country to live in and it sucks so hard is just ignorant beyond belief.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 2, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> So funny! Just the outburst I received from that made my day.
> 
> 
> Orange county is awesome. How a person like you can make it out to be some sort of hell hole surprises me to no end. Either you're living in a ditch or you're just following a trendy 'America sucks because all my foreign friends say so'. I agree that other countries are more awesome to live in, but to say that America is the worst possible country to live in and it sucks so hard is just ignorant beyond belief.



We could do better, but I've learned to appreciate this place. Better here than Greece!




d.batty said:


> Eat a fucking dick and die already. This country sucks so hard in so many different ways it makes me go insane just thinking about it. Sure there are other countries worse off, great job at stating the obvious. This is where I live and I fucking hate it here. When I lived in England for 3 months that was the greatest 3 months of my adult life. Quit bring such an asshole dude.



Dude...that was a little much compared to his basic sarcasm. ;-;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Quit bring such an asshole dude.



What the hell does this even mean? Is that like something you do at a party? Suzie brought the potato salad, I got some tunes and d.batty brought an asshole?


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 2, 2012)

I like the guy who said that if the USA got "socialist health care" he was moving to Canada. I want to give him a cigar because of how hard he made me laugh.

I think Obama is too conservative, too ready to take government's hands off the regulatory leash and blow up random people in Central and South Asia, but I voted for him because next to Romney/Ryan, Obama/Biden looked golden.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 2, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> What the hell does this even mean? Is that like something you do at a party? Suzie brought the potato salad, I got some tunes and d.batty brought an asshole?



...That's fucking disgusting. Or am I just thinking too literal?


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Eat a fucking dick and die already. This country sucks so hard in so many different ways it makes me go insane just thinking about it.  Sure there are other countries worse off, great job at stating the obvious.  This is where I live and I fucking hate it here.  When I lived in England for 3 months that was the greatest 3 months of my adult life.  Quit bring such an asshole dude.


Hi there! I'm a member of a religious minority that isn't popular in a lot of places and is misunderstood in most others. I like the USA because there is only a small number of countries where it is considered gauche to shun, insult, harass, molest, or persecute people like me (or vandalize our cemeteries, firebomb our places of worship, etc., etc.). Once upon a time the USA was referred to as "die goldeneh Medina" because you would be allowed to succeed, if you worked hard and got lucky, without preference or partiality due to religion. While nobody really believes that American streets are paved with gold, this is still one of the best countries to live in if you're a member of an oft-despised religious minority like I am.

If you're some kind of Christian there are only a few nations where you _aren't_ welcome. Perhaps you don't quite understand, then, what a blessing the American attitude of religious tolerance - flawed and incomplete as it is - can be.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 2, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> ...That's fucking disgusting. Or am I just thinking too literal?



It's probably for some gay group orgy. You might want to ask batty for the specifics on that one. :V


----------



## Ricky (Dec 2, 2012)

How would he *not* bring an asshole?

Everyone's got one and it's not like you can just leave yours at home :V

(though that might be helpful at some furry events)


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> How would he *not* bring an asshole? Everyone's got one :V




Plastic surgery can make anything possible. A removable ass hole would make it much easier to clean + it will double as someone's sex toy. Heck, you can even do yourself if it were detachable. 


And the best part? It wouldn't be gay, it'd just be masturbation so everyone can enjoy it!


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 2, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> It's strange that the current political situation in america is an inverse, in some ways, of what it was in the past.
> 
> In days gone by, very long ago, it was the democrat candidate who didn't believe in evolution and wanted to force religiously motivated laws on the land. Quite the opposite today.


Is that so?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 2, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Plastic surgery can make anything possible.



Even to _remove a hole_? Is that physically possible?

You could *plug* a hole and say that "removed it" I guess (depending on semantics) but you would have some serious intestinal problems as a result.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 2, 2012)

Thou Dog said:


> Hi there! I'm a member of a religious minority that isn't popular in a lot of places and is misunderstood in most others. I like the USA because there is only a small number of countries where it is considered gauche to shun, insult, harass, molest, or persecute people like me (or vandalize our cemeteries, firebomb our places of worship, etc., etc.). Once upon a time the USA was referred to as "die goldeneh Medina" because you would be allowed to succeed, if you worked hard and got lucky, without preference or partiality due to religion. While nobody really believes that American streets are paved with gold, this is still one of the best countries to live in if you're a member of an oft-despised religious minority like I am.
> 
> If you're some kind of Christian there are only a few nations where you _aren't_ welcome. Perhaps you don't quite understand, then, what a blessing the American attitude of religious tolerance - flawed and incomplete as it is - can be.



That it may be. However, we must not ignore the bullshit and let a small fire become a huge one either. 

America didn't become great over night. It took many, many, many people bitching (not to mention uh, dying) to make a better place to live. Excercising one's right to bitch is just honoring them really.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Eat a fucking dick and die already. This country sucks so hard in so many different ways it makes me go insane just thinking about it.  Sure there are other countries worse off, great job at stating the obvious.  This is where I live and I fucking hate it here.  When I lived in England for 3 months that was the greatest 3 months of my adult life.  Quit bring such an asshole dude.



So you dislike this country. What is it you dislike so much? Also if you hate it here so much, why not emigrate?

I very much like this country. Sure, we may do some things that are a little backward, but I am very happy to live here.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> How would he *not* bring an asshole?
> 
> Everyone's got one and it's not like you can just leave yours at home :V
> 
> (though that might be helpful at some furry events)



Must be for furries that don't like this country or Obama...


----------



## Azure (Dec 3, 2012)

I know I always bring my asshole to the party, but I never bring republicans because shit is a major party foul.  Now if only somebody brought some dicks to eat so I can go die.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 3, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Must be for furries that don't like this country or Obama...



Is that if you dont like the country or you dont like Obama, or you dont like the county and Obama.

it could also be he is asking him not to bring his asshole of a friend.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2012)

The real question is, do I have to eat a fucking dick first before I die? And what does a fucking dick even look like? Can't I eat a fucking pussy before I die or must it be a fucking dick?


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 3, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> The real question is, do I have to eat a fucking dick first before I die? And what does a fucking dick even look like? Can't I eat a fucking pussy before I die or must it be a fucking dick?



Well obviously you must be a homosexual or very very hungry. You can be like that German last year that cut off his penis, cooked it, ate it, then died.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 3, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Well obviously you must be a homosexual or very very hungry. You can be like that German last year that cut off his penis, cooked it, ate it, then died.



/Relevent

[yt]sJ3kVtd2CCA[/yt]

EDIT: For the none german speaking folks on this forum, here's the lyrics in English.



Lyrics Â©2004 Rammstein.


-Mein Teil" [1]

â€žSuche gut gebauten 18-30jÃ¤hrigen zum Schlachtenâ€œ
Der Metzgermeister"[2]

â€œLooking for a well-built 18 to 30-year-old to be slaughteredâ€
The Master Butcher [2]

Today I will meet a gentleman
He likes me so much he could eat me up
Soft parts and even hard ones [3]
are on the menu

Because you are what you eat
and you know what it is

It is my part â€“ no
My part â€“ no
There that's my part â€“ no
My part â€“ no

The dull blade good and proper
I'm bleeding heavily and feeling sick
Although I have to fight to stay awake
I keep eating while in convulsions

It's just so well seasoned 
and so nicely flambÃ©ed
and so lovingly served on porcelain
And with it, a good wine 
and gentle candlelight
Yeah I'll take my time
You've got to have some culture

Because you are what you eat
and you know what it is

It is my part â€“ no
My part â€“ no
Because that's my part â€“ no
Yes it's my part â€“ no

A cry will ascend to heaven
It will cut through hosts of angels
Feather-flesh will shriekingly fall
from the top of the clouds onto my childhood

[1] "Teil" means "part" or "piece", but can also be slang for "penis", similar to "thing" in English.

[2] Only present in the single version of the song: This is a direct quote from an online posting made by Armin Meiwes, a man in Germany who found a willing "victim" (Bernd JÃ¼rgen Brandes) to slaughter. Before the deed, Brandes wanted his penis cut off, and they ate it together.

[3] "Weiche Teile" is a pun on "Weichteile", which means "genitals" in German.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Well obviously you must be a homosexual or very very hungry. You can be like that German last year that cut off his penis, cooked it, ate it, then died.




Batty thinks I'm gay, just like he thinks I look like my avatar IRL. Either or, I'm still trying to comprehend his vicious tirade he made against me.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 3, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Well obviously you must be a homosexual or very very hungry. You can be like that German last year that cut off his penis, cooked it, ate it, then died.


But, I mean, eating the dick won't kill him, clearly. He's just supposed to :::: die. So, would he be killing himself through sheer force of will, or what? Because that'd be pretty goddamn impressive.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 3, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> The real question is, do I have to eat a fucking dick first before I die? And what does a fucking dick even look like? Can't I eat a fucking pussy before I die or must it be a fucking dick?



Not to mention as to why the dick must be a fucking one... surely a "just chillin'" dick would be just as acceptable.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> Not to mention as to why the dick must be a fucking one... surely a "just chillin'" dick would be just as acceptable.



Haven't you ever had a huge cock ram you repeatedly in the back of the throat?

It's much more interesting than one that's just sitting there doing nothing :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Haven't you ever had a huge cock ram you repeatedly in the back of the throat?
> 
> It's much more interesting than one that's just sitting there doing nothing :V



This Obama thread is getting pretty hot.








:V


----------



## Fernin (Dec 3, 2012)

Obama's reaction to this thread.


EDIT: And a word from our former president, Bush Jr.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol, epic


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Fernin said:


> EDIT: And a word from our former president, Bush Jr.



If it weren't for the race advantage, Obama never would have won... :roll:


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know diddly dick about politics so I'm just learning...
I lied. I'm here because you guys are funny.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 3, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I don't know diddly dick about politics so I'm just learning...
> I lied. I'm here because you guys are funny.




Furry views on politics is just as accurate and reliable as an old woman's view on video games.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 3, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> That it may be. However, we must not ignore the bullshit and let a small fire become a huge one either.
> 
> America didn't become great over night. It took many, many, many people bitching (not to mention uh, dying) to make a better place to live. Excercising one's right to bitch is just honoring them really.



I think his point more than anything is that America isn't controlled by a malicious religious hegemony that seeks to actively persecute and destroy all ideas that don't come from mainstream protestant perspectives; many people on this forum and elsewhere talk as if that is the case and it's really irritating. I imagine it's even more irritating if you're from parts of the world where your life is in constant danger unless you believe as the majority tells you to believe.

To be honest the average American christian just wants to preserve their own religious tradition/culture/freedom and perceives (often incorrectly) that their religious freedom is in danger.

Most of you probably talk to people from other first world nations in Europe/Canada who enjoy a more secular culture with less sensationalist broadcasting, make comparisons between the two, and make a judgement that America is horrible when in reality you don't get the full picture because THE VAST MAJORITY OF THE WORLD is completely dead to you for these reasons:

 A.) They live in abject poverty in comparison to you and are cut off from the international internet community.

B.) They cannot access your western websites because of oppressive government censorship.

C.) They cannot communicate with you anyway because they were never taught your language and vice versa for a multitude of reasons.

(Mix and match as you please)

Long story short if you live in America you enjoy more religious freedom than most of the world and bitching about how horrible it is here as if you live in fear of being lynched daily is nothing but idiotic and ignorant. (Unless you live in rural Alabama or something LOL sucks to be you sucker :V)


----------



## DrewlyYours (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't like either of the main candidates. It's just that same old song n dance with those two. In all of their debates not once did they ever talk about anything that would do some good for the country in the long run and when they were asked important questions, like always they just danced around the subject trying to look as nice as possible without giving any real answers. That's why I voted for Ron Paul. He actually talked about the issues, giving real information with real answers. The man can outdebate any candidate that he's up against. Of course the media doesn't like the people to hear the truth, they want candidates to be able to pat the people on the head and tell them everything will be ok. That's why he doesn't get any real coverage. He won't play the media's game. Did he have a chance? No. But I still supported the person I feel would have been best. There were too many third party candidates and if they ever want to have a chance and make a real difference they need to come together and support one candidate. But who knows if it'll ever happen. Oh well, we'll see how it goes in 4 more years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Is that so?



If I remember correctly it is, I'm not stating that the parties have completely swapped agendas, only that some of the stereotypical traits have swapped positions.



Inciatus said:


> So you dislike this country. What is it you  dislike so much? Also if you hate it here so much, why not emigrate?
> 
> I very much like this country. Sure, we may do some things that are a little backward, but I am very happy to live here.



Did you know granite is chemically unstable? ...so why does it not instantly decay into a more favourable chemical soup? 
Because it's 'metastable', it doesn't have the activation energy to transform itself, so granite it remains. 


Similarly some people dislike the countries they live in...but why don't they just migrate? Because migration can cost huge amounts of money, demand entire re-shufflings of your lifestyle, new languages, new friends and family, new jobs etcetera.
 For most people petitioning for legal change within the countries they already live in is a far more favourable choice.




DrewlyYours said:


> I don't like either of the main candidates.  It's just that same old song n dance with those two. In all of their  debates not once did they ever talk about anything that would do some  good for the country in the long run and when they were asked important  questions, like always they just danced around the subject trying to  look as nice as possible without giving any real answers. That's why I  voted for Ron Paul. He actually talked about the issues, giving real  information with real answers. The man can outdebate any candidate that  he's up against. Of course the media doesn't like the people to hear the  truth, they want candidates to be able to pat the people on the head  and tell them everything will be ok. That's why he doesn't get any real  coverage. He won't play the media's game. Did he have a chance? No. But I  still supported the person I feel would have been best. There were too  many third party candidates and if they ever want to have a chance and  make a real difference they need to come together and support one  candidate. But who knows if it'll ever happen. Oh well, we'll see how it  goes in 4 more years.



Actually independants running harms your interests. For example say there are 2 main candidates, josephine and lola, running whilst jamie is an independant with a minority of loyal voters. 

You really like jamie, you are indifferent to lola but you are scared of josephine's war-mongering policies. 

If you vote for jamie, a vote that could have been given to lola is lost so josephine is more likely to win, so by voting for the person who most represented your interests you defeated the entire purpose. 

This is called the spoiler effect and it's a mathematical reality. Petition your government to change its voting system or this problem is never going to go away.



Thou Dog said:


> Hi there! I'm a member of a religious minority  that isn't popular in a lot of places and is misunderstood in most  others. I like the USA because there is only a small number of countries  where it is considered gauche to shun, insult, harass, molest, or  persecute people like me (or vandalize our cemeteries, firebomb our  places of worship, etc., etc.). Once upon a time the USA was referred to  as "die goldeneh Medina" because you would be allowed to succeed, if  you worked hard and got lucky, without preference or partiality due to  religion. While nobody really believes that American streets are paved  with gold, this is still one of the best countries to live in if you're a  member of an oft-despised religious minority like I am.
> 
> If you're some kind of Christian there are only a few nations where you _aren't_  welcome. Perhaps you don't quite understand, then, what a blessing the  American attitude of religious tolerance - flawed and incomplete as it  is - can be.



Across the sea there is a world of countries out there, many of which have religiously bigoted laws, but many of which also have freedom of worship. 

For example the Czech republic, sweden, norway, japan, the uk and france are all countries with freedom of worship. The czech republic in particular has one of the most tolerant societies on earth towards religion, in the census 45% of czechs don't even bother declaring their religion.


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Eat a fucking dick and die already. This country sucks so hard in so many different ways it makes me go insane just thinking about it.  Sure there are other countries worse off, great job at stating the obvious.  This is where I live and I fucking hate it here.  When I lived in England for 3 months that was the greatest 3 months of my adult life.  Quit bring such an asshole dude.



You make me want to blow my fucking brains out. If you hate this country so much, go somewhere else. If you can't, then shut up. And don't be such a prick when someone is _politely_ reasoning with you; no one changes their mind when someone is being an asshole.

Also, FYI, as much as I hate the bullshit that comes with living here, all in all I fucking _love_ this country. Like Toshabi said, quit your whining and be glad you live somewhere where you can't get shot just because someone doesn't like what you have to say.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> You make me want to blow my fucking brains out. If you hate this country so much, *go somewhere else. If you can't, then shut up.* And don't be such a prick when someone is _politely_ reasoning with you; *no one changes their mind when someone is being an asshole*.
> 
> Also, FYI, as much as I hate the bullshit that comes with living here, all in all I fucking _love_ this country. Like Toshabi said, quit your whining and be glad you live somewhere where you can't get shot just because someone doesn't like what you have to say.


I agree that d.batty was being unnecessarily obnoxious, but don't you think this is a double standard, Eyal? 

I dream of a country where I can say I'm not satisfied with the country and not be instructed to migrate. [what a paradox!]


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I agree that d.batty was being unnecessarily obnoxious, but don't you think this is a double standard, Eyal?



That kind of shit really gets under my skin is all. At the same time I don't stay angry and I don't hold anything against anyone for too long. But hey, I appreciate you calling me on that.
This is why I don't get mixed up in political debates. Makes me cranky. >.<


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm over it, you should be too.  I was in a heated mood and it got the best of me. I did what I should have along time ago and blocked toshabi.  Let's all move on.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> And don't be such a prick when someone is _politely_ reasoning with you; no one changes their mind when someone is being an asshole.



Nobody changes their mind, period. People are inherently stubborn and it's rare to find someone actually_ change their mind_ based on a discussion or debate. If you REALLY want someone to change their opinion, the best way is to ask them questions that make them think about the other side and *not* be direct. If you're directly arguing with someone they just get defensive and try to rationalize things, no matter how ridiculous their perspective is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Nobody changes their mind, period. People are inherently stubborn and it's rare to find someone actually_ change their mind_ based on a discussion or debate. If you REALLY want someone to change their opinion, the best way is to ask them questions that make them think about the other side and *not* be direct. If you're directly arguing with someone they just get defensive and try to rationalize things, no matter how ridiculous their perspective is.



Are you sure that's right? 


[oh I couldn't resist]


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you sure that's right?



lol... based on my experience at least. That doesn't hold true for *everyone* but I think most people fit the description. This is _especially _true for more serious topics like religion. I think it's funny when people adamantly argue religion with someone as if they will drop their entire faith based on a forum discussion.

I *have* successfully done that with someone but it took about 2 years. I didn't argue, just offered friendship and another point of view.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> lol... based on my experience at least. That doesn't hold true for *everyone* but I think most people fit the description. This is _especially _true for more serious topics like religion. I think it's funny when people adamantly argue religion with someone as if they will drop their entire faith based on a forum discussion.
> 
> I *have* successfully done that with someone but it took about 2 years. I didn't argue, just offered friendship and another point of view.



On the other forum I frequent there is a 600+ page long religion thread entitled 'does god exist?' A handful of people have changed their views, but for the most part it's YEC's trying to prove that the earth is 6000 years old. 

My highpoint was I managed to [unintentionally] persuade one of them that furries _actually exist_ in real life, because 'there's cave painting evidence,', which was the rational they were using to argue that dinosaurs live in the rainforest.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 3, 2012)

Obama seems like an extremely chill dude, and the only other guy in politics I'd rather hang out with would have to be Biden.

As a president, there's a lot of his performance that I'm frustrated with, that generally fall into four categories:

1) Things he promised, but Congress has blocked (e.g. closing Gitmo, public option health care).  It's hard to fault him too much for these, but they tend to be important policy points.

2) Things that are terrible, but he couldn't publicly change his stance on without causing a scandal and sacrificing all his political capital (e.g. unconditional support of Israel).  These things make me angrier at the other side than at Obama himself, really.  I suspect that Obama really isn't cool with the expansion of Israeli settlements and such, but the Republican noise machine is so fucking disingenuous that he'd immediately be branded a Muslim terrorist sympathizer for even hinting that Israel needs to knock it off.

3) Things where Obama is over his head (e.g. the economy).  Obama campaigned mainly on a social platform, and it's plain that he wasn't prepared to handle the disaster that was dropped in his lap.  Again, it's hard to fault him much for this, especially when so many financial "advisors" in Washington are old-timer or still-moonlighting-as corporate raiders and hedge fund fraudsters.  Incompetence is still preferable to malevolence.  But dammit, the buck still stops with him.  Here's hoping he learns to embrace Elizabeth Warren and helps to get her on the Senate Banking Committee, that's one of the best things that could happen for America in the near future.

4) Things that make me go, "What the hell, Obama?" (e.g. drone strikes, NDAA).  These piss me off.  These are horrible policies to support, and are so hugely unpopular that it's giving Republicans the opportunity to start opposing them and leave Dems holding the bag, even though they have "conservative warhawk" written all over them.  When everything is declassified thirty years from now, we better find out that these things really were absolutely fucking necessary.

Overall, in every way that Obama is a bad president, Republicans promise to be equally bad or worse.  So even though I have to rate Obama as an okay president at best, it's still an easy choice.

I still voted for Jill Stein.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 3, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Obama seems like an extremely chill dude, and the only other guy in politics I'd rather hang out with would have to be Biden.
> 
> As a president, there's a lot of his performance that I'm frustrated with, that generally fall into four categories:
> 
> ...



^The most sensible post in this entire thread.


Also, one of the only personal issues for me that makes me particularly wary of Obama is gun laws. I'm wary of anyone in a party that dismisses reasonable and logical regulations in favor of the idiocy they employ in places like California and New York.


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'm over it, you should be too.  I was in a heated mood and it got the best of me. I did what I should have along time ago and blocked toshabi.  Let's all move on.


Cool, bro. We be cool.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Cool, bro. We be cool.



[yt]Qz-R857qXrM[/yt]


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2012)

The world would be a much better place if everyone could be cool like the fonz.


----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CodArk2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Some furries love Obama, most are ok with him, some dislike him, and a few loathe him. On some forums and places, they are very conservative and you woudl be asking yourself if it were possible that anyone liked obama. Fact is that half the country did not vote for obama, just in the furry fandom, many are young and more liberal, or are gay and thus more liberal, and tend to demonize anyone to the right of center, sometimes to rather obnoxious levels. 

I think most people are OK with Obama, but don't really like him with the same zeal they had in 2008. I don't like obama, but i don't like many politicians in general. The republicans are farther to the right than I am on most issues, the democrats too far to the left, the libertarians semi anarchists and the green party is even more left wing than the democrats are. No party really fully represents my views and I suspect many are in the same boat with parties not fully representing them. Some here do not like Obama, but I don't think many hate him either. I don't like him, but I can't really be said to hate him either, and I suspect that many are the same way for various reasons.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)

CodArk2 said:


> many are young and more liberal, or are gay and thus more liberal



Uuh... Gay doesn't imply liberal =P

I'm gay and pretty far to the right.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 4, 2012)

Obamas ok better than mr bush ^_^ then again i couldnt care due to me being from wales.....


----------



## Fnoros (Dec 5, 2012)

I am liberal as (expletive removed) and I hate Obama. He was obviously the better of the two wall street figureheads, but he's still a corporate mouthpiece. The american political spectrum stretches from moderate free market conservatives to radical free market conservatives. They both want to cut government services, one just wants to cut slightly less of them. At least some democrats don't care which holes you like to put your naughty bits in. However, there is no powerful part that actuallly represents the interests of the common citizen. They all serve the one percent.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 5, 2012)

I never loved Obama. He's okay, but does some questionable things. Mitt Ryan was worse though.



Azure said:


> moar like brobama. i like obama just because he makes so many people hair ripping, spittle frothing, blood vessel bursting mad. and one of them is my father.
> 
> *brofist*


Wait, I thought you were black. Are you telling me your father was a black man who hated Obama?

...looks like I'm gonna have to take away his 'brotha' card.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 6, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> The reason I voted for Romney is that I was extremely disappointed in how irresponsible Obama was at spending at dealing with the recession. I do however like some of his stances on things and seem to favor many liberal views on things over conservative views. I just think we should have tried something new this time, even though Romney did seem to be an idiot.



Pardon me, but that sounds a bit counter-productive.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 6, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Erm, unemployment's been dropping for some time. The reason a lot of people think it _hasn't_ is that Fox and Company harped that it wasn't (despite facts to the contrary) for the last few years, and have only recently shifted from "These facts don't exist" to "These facts are lieberal lies". The economy has been in a slow buy steady state of recovery for over a year now.



You hit the nail on the freakin' head. Good post.


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 8, 2012)

CodArk2 said:


> Fact is that *half the country did not vote for obama*, just in the furry fandom



Ahem.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Popular vote
> Obama - 65,466,110 (51.0%)
> Romney - 60,783,646 (47.3%)



47.3% is _not_ "half".

As it has been said: You have the right to your own opinions, but *not* to make up your own facts.

(Besides, do you seriously believe that there's over 65 million furries in the US? :roll


----------

